# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Attention ne laisser pas vos chiens dormir dehors !!!!

## sylvie11

Bonjour,je viens de prendre connaissance qu'une personne avait laisser son chien dehors toute la 
nuit comme d'habitude (Jack Russel de 4 ans),un coin pour s'abriter,mais voila les températues
excessivement basses en ce moment,elle a retrouvé son Jack mort au matin,de froid. -15° C
Rentrer vos chiens,à l'abri au chaud,dans un garage par exemple,à l'intérieur de la maison.

----------


## Kybou!

Mais quelle c**** ! Sincèrement ...  ::

----------


## tendem

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi Kybou ::

----------


## Darlow

Pffff ça va de soi, il y a vraiment des abrutis...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ca va de soi oui et non mon collegue qui a deux podhales ses chiens refusent de rentrer il vit dans le vercors et les chiens sont heureux et ca se voit clairement lui aimerait les faire rentrer mais les chiens refusent! 
Et c'est descendu a -26 la nuit vers chez lui ! 

Par contre laisser un jack russel dehors faut etre completement con ! Meme l'ete je ne le laisserais pas dehors la nuit !!!

----------


## aglae84

quelle c.... faut vraiment avoir un petit pois à la place de la cervelle pour faire une chose pareill ::

----------


## amnesie

C'est une blague non?  ::

----------


## ginette

> Mais quelle c**** ! Sincèrement ...


tout à fait......... ::

----------


## Darlow

> Par contre laisser un jack russel dehors faut etre completement con ! Meme l'ete je ne le laisserais pas dehors la nuit !!!


C'est dans ce sens que je disais que ça va de soi!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Etno

> C'est une blague non?


Pourquoi ce serait une blague ? Y a des tas de gens qui se connectent sur ce forum et annoncent la bouche en coeur que leur chien vit dehors... et il faut rien leur dire, sinon sanction des modos !!! Alors y a pas de quoi être dubitative... OUI, CA EXISTE !!! C'est mme très fréquent (de laisser des chiens dehors, par tous les temps)...

----------


## flossie

pourquoi prendre un loulou pour le laisser dehors en permanence ???

----------


## Etno

> pourquoi prendre un loulou pour le laisser dehors en permanence ???


Pour certains, avoir un chien est du mme ordre qu'avoir un cerisier, un lave-linge, un tél portable etc etc... et ne suppose absolument pas faire son bonheur à lui *aussi* !!!

----------


## saphoshiba

moi je mettrais cette personne dehors une nuit à - 15 sur qu'on le retrouve morte ::

----------


## sylvie11

Non ce n'est pas une blague malheureusement !!! pour ce petit Jack
C'est tout simplement que ça ne lui a pas effleurer l'idée qu'il pouvait en mourrir étant 
habitué à vivre dehors tous le temps

----------


## Etno

Moi aussi, je t'aime bien Isabelle !!! ::

----------


## typ22

Pauvre petit loulou ... 

J'avoue ne pas comprendre ....

----------


## Etno

C'est vraiment à gerber, cette histoire...  ::   ::

----------


## KorenIca

je connais quelqu'un qui vient de faire castrer son chien de 10 ans et au lieu de le mettre au chaud dedans, ils le mettent au garage, avec une niche et des couvertures, tout ça parce que "monsieur" ne veut pas qu'il soit dans la maison! pfffffffffff

----------


## naboule

y'en a plein qui vivent dehors par tous les temps,y compris en appartement,sur les balcons!
 :: pauvres chiens...

----------


## KorenIca

> c'est n'importe quoi,pauvre chien!


oui, il y en a, il vaudrait mieux qu'ils n'en ai pas

----------


## BebeStane62

Quand je vois que nous, nos chiens restent à la maison et ne viennent pas au boulot avec nous (sur les marchés) pour ne pas avoir froid, et qu'on leur allume la cheminée avant d'aller bosser ...

Non mai un Jack, c'est les mêmes poils qu'un bull, autant dire RIEN sur le dos et encore moins sur le ventre... pauvre loulou. Qu'on foute cette personne en short et débardeur dehors pour la nuit, elle comprendra ce qu'à endurer le pauvre petit chien

----------


## 70tina

Certaines personnes ne réfléchissent pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez ... Et dire que mes loulous ont une soupe tiède tous les soirs et je vous assurent qu'ils en raffolent. Ils viennent près de nous dès que nous sommes à table et je leur prépare à chacun deux une assiette de soupe avec crème et gruyère. J'attends la fin de notre repas pour que ça tièdisse et hop, avalée en quelques secondes  ::  les croquettes c'est pour plus tard  ::  Alors les faire dormir dehors  ::  je m'en voudrai  ::

----------


## KorenIca

moi je n'ai plus mon amour depuis le 14 novembre dernier, un putain de cancer, je l'avais adopté, il n'a jamais passé une nuit dehors, jamais je n'aurais fait une chose pareille, prendre un chien pour le laisser dehors, ça ne m'intéresse pas!, c'est lamentable!
et l'autre qui laisse son chien de 10 ans, qui vient d'être opéré (castration et kyste), au garage, ça me débecte!

----------


## Valkane

ça me sidère que quelqu'un puisse être aussi inconscient, avoir aussi peu de jugeote, moi qui m'inquiète pour un rien et met même des manteaux a certains de mes chiens quand ils ont froid......

----------


## Youki

> Pourquoi ce serait une blague ? Y a des tas de gens qui se connectent sur ce forum et annoncent la bouche en coeur que leur chien vit dehors... *et il faut rien leur dire, sinon sanction des modos !!!* Alors y a pas de quoi être dubitative... OUI, CA EXISTE !!! C'est mme très fréquent (de laisser des chiens dehors, par tous les temps)...


Et je peux savoir où tu as vu ça ?
Les sanctions sont prises en cas de débordement sur un topic, ou lorsqu'un débat tourne au vinaigre.
Alors si, tout le monde peut exprimer son point de vue, à partir du moment où on reste calme pour en parler !

Malheureusement, tout le monde ne partage pas notre point de vue en matière de PA...
A nous de les convaincre en employant les bons mots !
En s'énervant, on arrive souvent à rien...

----------


## dadache

oui nombre de chiens vivent dehors par tout les temps et notament les chiens de chasses qui vivent dans des chenils peu abrités avec des niches plus que precaires ,j'en entend certains aboyés le soir ou le matin et vu les temperatures la nuit ici actuellement -15° a -18° je me demande toujours comment ils tiennent

----------


## bizouille60

A mon avis, certains chiens peuvent rester dehors , je parle des chiens des pays froids à grosses fourrures , ils se plaisent dehors enfin je crois , après évidemment il faut un abri correct à l'abri du vent , garage ou grange avec de la paille , couvertures , mamy terre-neuve de 14 ans non c'est clair , je pourrais à la limite la laisser dormir dehors l'été mais elle hurlerait toute la nuit ...mais l'hiver non , déjà j'ai froid dans la maison et le soir aucun chat ne se fait prier pour rentrer non plus.
Un petit ou moyen chien ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée pourtant on dit que les jacks vivent dans les écuries ?
je pense aussi que cette dame ne doit pas être finie... ou alors elle a pas réfléchit beaucoup , heureusement que la météo met les dépts en alertes grand froid !
il a du souffrir le pauvre , je préfère ne pas y penser car je ne sais pas comment elle l'a retrouvé , ça doit être horrible  ::

----------


## Naloune

Que les chiens restent à la maison clairement c'est une idée assez neuve, et pourtant la plupart des races de garde/travail (oui, les nordiques par ex) ont survécues jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Donc pour moi ça paraît évident que certains chiens peuvent techniquement rester dehors.
Est ce qu'ils le DOIVENT et est ce que c'est bon pour eux, tant physiquement que mentalement, je ne crois pas.
J'ai quand même dans un coin de ma tête l'idée que l'être humain n'est pas si important que ça pour certains chiens mais c'est vraiment dans des cas exceptionnels, certaines races, contextes, conditionnement...
En revanche, jamais je ne ferais dormir un de mes chiens dehors, ils ne sont pas du tout équipé pour, j'aime savoir qu'ils sont là et surtout vu la rapidité du pipi du matin en ce moment, je suis pas sur que ça les branche d'eux même  ::

----------


## ginette

moi j'ai une bernoise avec le poil d'un yack et bien franchement il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de la laisser dehors d'autant qu'elle souffre à chaque baisse de température avec  sa dysplasie et son artrose ( dont je souffre alors je sais ce qu'elle endure)......elle porte un manteau pour le froid durant ses sorties et un manteau de pluie lorsuq'il est nécessaire...........encore une fois je suis ok avec Isabelle P lorsuqu'elle dit que le chien s'adapte là où "son maitre" veut le laisser.......et pour moi ce n'est pas parsqu'un chien à des "poils" qu'il ne ressent rien et qu'il ne souffre pas..........pour moi conneries pure et simple! bcp pense encore qu'n chien est un meuble et qu'il est bien là où on le met.......n'importe quoi!

----------


## Galantine

Enfin bon que vous vous indigniez ou pas ne ramènera pas ce chien à la vie.
Les chiens (et chats) dehors par tous temps sont très nombreux, je le vois assez quand je promène le mien.
Il y a une grand part d'égoïsme et de fainéantise derrière tout cela.Un chien dans une maison ça salit, faut nettoyer après.
La plupart des gens qui ont des chiens ne les aiment pas, ne les promènent jamais sous prétexte qu'ils ont un jardin, font des "économies" sur la nourriture en donnant du bas de gamme et sur la santé (pas de véto!).
Pour eux c'est juste une chose de plus.
Avoir un animal ne signifie pas qu'on l'aime.Plus ça va plus j'estime ceux qui n'ont pas d'animaux.

----------


## bizouille60

ma chienne est terre-neuve ( 14 ans bientôt ) donc normalement résiste à des basses températures mais elle dort dans la maison et pourtant elle est incontinente et tous les matins ou le soir j'ai droit au caca pipi et un pipi de TN c'est pas un pipi de york et quand dans la nuit il y a en 3/4 je vous laisse imaginer ce que ça donne , elle ne dort pas dehors pour autant , ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de laisser un jack dehors mais quand on voit des documentaires à la télé, les chiens de traineaux dorment dans la neige et le matin on les voit même plus sous la neige et là personne ne s'indigne ? ben moi ça me fait mal au coeur parce que c'est plus de - 50 des fois et rares sont les mushers qui leur fond une espèce d'igloo pour les protéger , je parle de chiens de ce genre et pas des chiens de chez nous évidemment , dans le cas contraire cet été j'ai bien cru que Gaia allait avoir du mal tellement elle avait chaud , elle est chez nous depuis 2 ans seulement , je l'ai eu en fourrière et même si ras le bol de laver la maison à 5h du mat , elle dort dans la maison.Je suis certaine que certains chiens aiment être dehors à condition d'être bien protégés et bien sûr pas à des températures extrêmes non plus , pour le cas qui nous occupe c'est sûr que cette dame à un "grain" pour avoir laisser son chien dehors , après l'été pour ceux qui s'y plaisent pourquoi pas ? c'est à nous de voir ce que notre chien veut ou pas , moi c'est clair , elle aime mieux la maison...

----------


## chocoflavie

c'est malheureusement pas la première histoire que j'entends par rapport à des chiens qui sont mort de froid... pauvre petit jack russel

----------


## cerbere

j'ose même pas aller voir si le bull-terrier d'un client est encore dehors... il vit dans une vieille niche.... je lui en ai parlé mais pas trop de réactions...

----------


## bizouille60

> j'ose même pas aller voir si le bull-terrier d'un client est encore dehors... il vit dans une vieille niche.... je lui en ai parlé mais pas trop de réactions...


est-ce que c'est de la maltraitance ? difficile des fois de savoir où ça commence avec les lois et les mentalités...

----------


## cerbere

tout à fait. Le chien est en forme pas maigre... j'ai fait intervenir une asso (super d'ailleurs cette asso) pour une chienne boxer l'année dernière mais elle avait 6 kilos en moins d'après le véto là c'était une question de vie ou de mort. Je leur ai fait remarquer que les bull-terriers n'étaient pas fait pour lutter contre le froid...

----------


## volcane

Je trouve quand meme bizarre de s'indigner sur les gens qui laissent leurs chiens (ou autres animal) dehors. Ok il y a des chien ca me viendrais jamais a l'idee, les jack russel en font partie, et si les temperatures baissent brutalement tout les chiens devraient etre a l'abri.
Mais apres tout depend de la vie du chien et du chien. Si j'etais guide de montagne et que mon chien passait 8 heures par jours dehors avec moi, je pense que pour son bien-etre il faudrai pas le rentrer a la maison la nuit. Pour qu'un animal fasse son poil d'hiver et que donc, il resiste au froid. Ou alors on le met dedans la nuit mais on doit lui mettre un manteau dehors.

Un husky peut tres bien passer l'hiver dehors, si il passe nuit et jour dehors, (oui bien sur si les temperatures passe d'un coup de 10 a -20 faut en tenir compte) quand j'etait en vacances au canada tout les chien de traineaux etaient dehors, les chiots aussi, et quand les temperatures passaient au dessus de 0 ils avaient chaud. Si on les avaient fait dormir a l'interieur ils auraient attraper froid une fois au travail.

La ou j'habite en ce moment (Colorado) ca peut descendre a -30 et pourtant les chevaux sont au pres, ils ont fait une joli fourure de 5cm d'epaisseur et se portent tres bien. Bien sur on ne les tond pas, et certains un peu plus fragiles on le droit a une couverture parfois. Certains chien ont tellement de poils que je suis sure qu'il dorment dehors.

Perso si j'avais un chien je le rentrerai dans la maison (franchement le menage c'est nul comme excuse), mais je le ferait pour etre plus avec lui. Pas parce que je pense que c'est une abomination de laisser un chien, dont la race le permet, avec une fourure adéquate, et un bon abri, et en bonne santé, dormir dehors.

----------


## KorenIca

tu n'as pas tort Volcane, certains chiens comme les Nordiques peuvent être dehors, pourtant quand ils vieillissent ils aiment mieux être dedans, mais à une température de 19° maximum, sinon ils ont vraiment chaud.
quant à l'excuse du ménage, là je pense qu'il vaut mieux ne pas prendre d'animal du tout si on est parano du moindre poil par terre...

mon chien aussi urinait dedans le matin et même parfois la grosse commission, heureusement que je ne l'ai jamais grondé ou mis dehors, il avait été 3 ans et demi en enclos par des températures froides à l'association où je l'avais adopté et je peux vous dire qu'il appréciait son panier douillet et l'intérieur, pourtant il était Husky X Colley. il avait une tumeur en interne qui lui comprimait la vessie, une fois opéré il ne pissait plus dedans, mais trop tard, les métastases étaient là, et il m'a quitté en novembre dernier...
Heureusement que je lui ai offert son confort et maintenant ses "pipis" et ses poils me manquent tellement.

Enfin comme vous le dites, ça ne fera pas revenir le petit Jack, et je suis sûre qu'elle ne le pleure pas comme moi mon chien...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Isabelle, tu es de mauvaise foi. Tu ne peux pas comparer un humain qui n'a pas de fourrure pour l'isoler du froid, à un animal qui en a. On peut comparer un humain avec un JRT, mais pas avec un chien nordique, ou un patou, dans ces deux cas, il est possible de considérer que si l'animal a fait une fourrure suffisante pour supporter des températures bien négatives, il ne puisse plus se sentir à l'aise dans une maison chauffée. Je n'en ai pas l'expérience directe personnellement, mais ça ne m'étonne pas qu'un chien demande à sortir parce qu'il a trop chaud à l'intérieur. Imagine toi : tu t'habilles pour aller en montagne en hiver, et ensuite tu rentres à l'intérieur, et tu ne te déshabilles pas : tu crèves de chaud. S'il passe du temps dehors il vaut mieux ça que le contraire = pas assez de fourrure qui lui permettrait d'etre à l'aise dedans mais du coup pas assez protégé à l'extérieur.
Bien évidemment c'est un cas qui ne concerne pas la plupart des chien de compagnie qui n'ont pas la fourrure dont on parle ici, soit parce qu'ils ne sont pas faits pour (pas assez de sous poil), soit parce qu'ils vivent dans des conditions où ils ne font pas assez de fourrure (trop chaud --> ils font une fourrure adaptée à leurs conditions de vie).

----------


## lealouboy

Les températures sont descendues si brutalement que je ne vois pas comment un animal peut s'y préparer  :: 
Mon copain, dont les chiens vivent habituellement dehors, les a fait rentrer la nuit. 
A 40 km, j'ai une connaissance qui a perdu un cheval, mort due au froid, malgré l'abri/boxe paillé.

Inutile de dire que chez moi, tout le monde dort au chaud, dans la maison et que je fais attention aux chocs thermiques. Je suis bloquée chez moi depuis une semaine ( je re bosse demain) et je fais gaffe de sortir mes chiens quand le soleil tape, je protège les coussinets, pas de trop longues balades à cause de la réverbération enfin bref, ouais, me viendrait pas à l'idée de faire dormir qui que ce soit dehors .,....

----------


## lealouboy

Et j'ajoute qu'on a retrouvé des souris, lapin et même un chevreuil mort de froid ( à priori)  :: 
Si même les animaux sauvages n'ont pas pu s'y préparer, je vois pas comment nos animaux de compagnie le pourraient !!!! Ni pourquoi ils le devraient d'ailleurs....

----------


## Naloune

> Bah, non, je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi.
> 
>  A l'origine, l'homme aussi vivait dehors et il etait en partie recouvert d'un pelage. Pour le reste, il se recouvrait de peau. Ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il a continué à le faire  ..... On se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs ....


Surement parcequ'avec son gros cerveau et ses petites mains, il à eu l'idée d'apprivoiser le feu et de s'abriter, puis d'améliorer son confort, enfin une sombre histoire d'évolution quoi, que je ne maîtrise pas assez pour développer plus que ça.
 Et puis je vois pas bien l'utilité, l'humain doit être la pire bestiole en terme d'équipement "naturels" pour la vie en extérieur, sans aucun rapport avec le chien, protéger son chien du froid, enfin quelque animal (humain compris) dont on a la charge c'est surtout une question de responsabilité et de respect envers eux, pour ma part en tout cas, bien plus que de savoir s'ils peuvent le faire ou non.
Quand je parle d'être équipée pour la vie en extérieur, je parle du chien d'origine là, primitif quoi, pas des multiples races qui sont évidemment pour beaucoup complétement inadaptées à de tels conditions.

----------


## cerbere

heureusement que Calvin à Hobbes pour lui servir de fourrure  ::

----------


## ginette

> J'ai juste une petite question : pourquoi le guide de montagne qui passe huit heures par jour dehors, par grand froid donc, ben il ne dort pas dehors egalement ? Avec un bon manteau de fourrure, au debut du moins ..... parce qu'après, une fois acclimaté, il n'en aurait plus besoin hein. Il pourrait ainsi s'aguerrir au froid tout comme son chien. Peut-être même qu'au bout d'un certain temps, ses poils finiraient pas se developper pour le proteger du froid ? Tu ne crois pas ?
> 
> Et puis, par exemple, les gens qui demeurent en sibérie, ben ils pourraient faire de même non ? Sont habitués au froid déjà, donc le mieux finalement pour qu'ils y resistent encore mieux, c'est qu'ils dorment dehors aussi avec leurs chiens, leurs chevaux et tous leurs autre animaux de compagnie ...... Parce que à force de dormir dedans, ben, ils pourraient attraper froid lorsqu'ils sortent dehors. Donc vaut mieux pour eux qu'ils s'habituent à vivre tout le temps dehors ............ En plus, c'est parfait pour faire des économies de chauffage ............. Attention, ceux qui sont affaiblis par une maladie, ils pourraient avoir une couverture en plus ! Mais leurs enfants tout comme les chiots, c'est inutile, comme cela, une fois grand, ils resisteraient encore mieux aux températures glaciales ............


tout à fait d'accord avec toi Isabelle.............

----------


## loulouk

Le titre de ce topic me fait doucement sourrire....
La logique veut, pour tous les maitres responsables, que ses anipaux douvent dormir au chaud, je ne vois pas comment on 
peut penser autrement !
Quand je vois tous ces pauvres animaux dans le froid ( j'ai retrouvé il y a 2 jours un pauvre chat en boule mort de froid )
et les miens qui ont des couettes, canapés fauteuils et pour lesquels on a même installé des chauffages d'appoints car très frileux ...
Mes chiens sont pour la plupart comme ce petit jack, ils n'ont pas de poils ou presque, et quand je vois comme ils sont frileux et qu'après le pipi vite vite ils courent à la maison ...
lamentable  ::

----------


## balmas

ben je viens juste de prendre des photos d'akira, qui est a moins de 50 cm du poele a pétrole!!! quant a bamako, il est lové sur le canapé ds les plaids en mohair!!! AHHH le dogo chien d'extérieur, chien de chasse!!!!...........................

ce jack, mort de froid, c'est juste INADMISSIBLE....

----------


## walibi

mon beau frère a 3 chiens qui ne se plaisent que dehors.........
il a bien tenté de les rentrer dans la maison mais au bout de 10 minutes, ils grattent à la porte pour sortir. ils ont pourtant à disposition : paniers et coussins bien doux.

du coup, il a trouvé une "parade" : il leur a installé un coin bien douillé dans le garage afin qu'ils puissent se protéger du froid, de la pluie et autres intempéries. il a même découpé sa porte de garage en bois pour leur faire une grosse chatière afin que le vent et la pluie de rentrent pas. 
Mon beau frère passe énormément de temps à bricoler dehors et dans le garage (il est mécano de métier). Du coup les chiens ne sont pas seuls et aiment entrer et sortir à leur guise.

il ne nous viendrait pas à l'esprit ni à lui, ni à moi de laisser nos chiens dehors toute la nuit qu'il fasse -15° ou pas.....

pauvre petit coeur qui a du souffrir le martyre avant de s'endormir pour toujours ::

----------


## loulouk

mes chiens d'exterieur  ::

----------


## itchika

> Isabelle, tu es de mauvaise foi. Tu ne peux pas comparer un humain qui n'a pas de fourrure pour l'isoler du froid, à un animal qui en a. On peut comparer un humain avec un JRT, mais pas avec un chien nordique, ou un patou, dans ces deux cas, il est possible de considérer que si l'animal a fait une fourrure suffisante pour supporter des températures bien négatives, il ne puisse plus se sentir à l'aise dans une maison chauffée. Je n'en ai pas l'expérience directe personnellement, mais ça ne m'étonne pas qu'un chien demande à sortir parce qu'il a trop chaud à l'intérieur. Imagine toi : tu t'habilles pour aller en montagne en hiver, et ensuite tu rentres à l'intérieur, et tu ne te déshabilles pas : tu crèves de chaud. S'il passe du temps dehors il vaut mieux ça que le contraire = pas assez de fourrure qui lui permettrait d'etre à l'aise dedans mais du coup pas assez protégé à l'extérieur.
> Bien évidemment c'est un cas qui ne concerne pas la plupart des chien de compagnie qui n'ont pas la fourrure dont on parle ici, soit parce qu'ils ne sont pas faits pour (pas assez de sous poil), soit parce qu'ils vivent dans des conditions où ils ne font pas assez de fourrure (trop chaud --> ils font une fourrure adaptée à leurs conditions de vie).



+1, comparons ce qui est comparable, et arrêtons de faire des généralités.

De toute manière ce genre de post peut tourner en rond pendant 10 pages sur "oui moi je connais un chien qui préfère être dehors" "oui moi mon chien il préfère être dedans" etc...

Là il ne s'agit pas d'un mode de vie, il s'agit de bétise, parce qu'on décide de faire vivre ou non son chien dehors, il est évident qu'on ne le laisse pas à -15 dehors sans abris, c'est à dire au minimum une grange ou un garage et non pas une simple niche exposée au vent et au gel, surtout si c'est un jack russel...

----------


## tsarrott

et comment on fait si on a un chien (rottweiler) qui préfère être dehors sous la pluie plutôt qu'à l'intérieur ?

----------


## Noemie-

Il n'a pas le droit de préférer ça  ::  


Je comprends pas trop ce débat, perso, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de laisser ma chienne dehors avec ce froid (= anthropomorphisme ) mais si le chien préfère, si il a un abris, et si il est habitué, je ne vois pas le soucis ? Y'a vraiment des chiens qui s'en foutent, et techniquement certains chiens sont fait pour rester dehors, oui oui certaines races sont encore rustiques.

----------


## Kybou!

Bon, sans vouloir entrer dans le débat (qui ne mènera de toute façon à rien), il faudrait quand même faire attention ... Parce qu'à lire les derniers messages, vous connaissez toutes des chiens qui veulent/préfèrent vivre à l'extérieur" ... Oui mais non quoi, faudrait pas oublier que ce forum est lu par pas mal de gens quand même ...

Moi aussi, j'en connais un qui ne veut absolument pas rentrer, mais je ne connais que lui et son cas est très particulier ...

----------


## Naloune

> Ah oui, la théorie de l'evolution et tout ce qui pousse un homme à améliorer ses conditions de vie, ben, cela vaut pour le chien aussi.


Tiens donc, j'aimerais assez des pistes de lectures à ce sujet. Depuis que le chien s'est rapproché de l'homme pour les raisons pratiques et les avantages évident que cela représente pour lui (et pour l'homme), je ne vois pas à quelles améliorations de son quotidien par lui même, il aurait procéder et auxquelles tu fais allusion?
Ce qu'il est aujourd'hui, c'est l'homme qui l'a créer, du début à la fin, ce qui implique cette fameuse responsabilité dont je parlais, responsabilité qui induit, entre autre, oui, de protéger son chien du froid, de la chaleur, de la pluie, de la faim, enfin je vais pas lister, je pense qu'on est tous au courant globalement.

----------


## loulouk

perso j'ai aussi un chien dit rustique, d'exterieur, de troupeau blabla et je reconnais bien volontier que la pluie ne le gène pas, la neige non plus, il aime plutot ça même,
il passe du temps en été au jardin à dormir sous son arbre parce que mine de rien il aime être dehors,
faut-il pour autant le laisser voivre dehors à des températures extrêmes ? non je ne crois pas
outre les températures il y a des risques d'accident, de malveillance, mais je m'égare et c'est un autre débat que celui ci ,

pour moi peu importe la race, les poils, la taille AUCUN de mes chiens ne vit et ne vivra jamais en exterieur sans surveillance,
c'est juste une question de bon sens, mais le bon sens fait souvent défaut, c'est dommage  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

> et comment on fait si on a un chien (rottweiler) qui préfère être dehors sous la pluie plutôt qu'à l'intérieur ?


tu l'enchaines au radiateur ou tu l'enfermes dans l'insert de la cheminée !!!


J'avais un couple de Huskies  ::  autant la grosse adorait se faire un nid dans la neige dans le jardin, autant monsieur préférait rester collé au radiateur .Ben parfois le couple se séparait, monsieur pionçait au radiateur, et la demoiselle allait se faire un nid dans la neige et ne voulait pas rentrer à la maison...

Tout comme Stane adore le froid (mais avec un manteau quand même) et pourrait rester 3h dehors d'affilé (d'alleurs plus jeune elle se baignait sur les bords de lacs gelés par -10/-13°) autant Murphy en ce moment il pisse au bord de la porte (parfois il se contente de passer la tête dehors et de pisser dans le couloir  :: ) 
Mais là c'est moi qui dirige les troupes, et je ne veux personne dehors plus de 10/15 min, sinon c'est moi le lendemain matin qui suis de corvées de massages/étirements... pour la demoiselle

----------


## Naloune

> Bon, sans vouloir entrer dans le débat (qui ne mènera de toute façon à rien), il faudrait quand même faire attention ... Parce qu'à lire les derniers messages, vous connaissez toutes des chiens qui veulent/préfèrent vivre à l'extérieur" ... Oui mais non quoi, faudrait pas oublier que ce forum est lu par pas mal de gens quand même ...
> 
> Moi aussi, j'en connais un qui ne veut absolument pas rentrer, mais je ne connais que lui et son cas est très particulier ...


Ben ça va je pense que le message comme quoi il est irrespectueux et dangereux de laisser un chien dehors par ces températures (d'ailleurs c'est valable pour l'été aussi) ressort plutôt bien quand même.

----------


## itchika

> Ben justement, voilà une généralité : un chien, et ce même s'il est pourvu d'une belle fourrure, souffre du froid et ce même s'il souffre moins d'un froid qu'un chien à poils ras.
> 
> Donc, autre généralité : il faut le rentrer lors des periodes hivernales même s'il s'agit d'un chien doté d'un épaix pelage.


C'est ce que je disais, même si parlais de la grande ou d'un garage, alors que tu dois parler de l'intérieur, mais impossible de garder un chien à l'intérieur et de lui faire subir des brusques changements de températures sans le faire tomber malade... 

Enfin bon puisque certains parlaient des patous, oui il sont parfaitement fait pour vivre dehors, mais même eux, l'hivers quand il fait -15 ils sont dans la bergerie avec les bêtes.
Ces fameux husky qui travaillent et dorment dehors, bon déja ils ont une super niche, puis ils ont aussi une alimentation très adaptée, parce que sinon ça serait des squelettes ambulants.

C'est pour ça que je dis qu'il ne faut pas faire de généralités, parce qu'il y a tellement de facteurs qui changent les situations du tout au tout...

----------


## Naloune

> Bah, je l'ai dit plus haut hein : tant qu'il aura des gens qui pretendent qu'un chien pourvu d'une epaisse fourrure peut "techniquement" (?!) vivre dehors par grand froid, ou qu'il en est de même pour un gros chien (par rapport à un petit) ou pour tout autre chien, nous resterons dans ce monde, trés éloigné de la Protection Animale, qui considère que le chien est un sous-être et que son bien-être n'est pas une priorité.


Techniquement dans le sens ou il survivera, ou pas d'ailleurs comme tout un tas d'autres animaux à fourrures et qui vivent dans des conditions extrèmes.
Les mondes du chien ne se résume pas aux voisins, de part le monde beaucoup de chiens vivent dehors et restent en vie, pour les autres c'est une sorte de sélection naturelle.
Est ce ça existe? Oui.
Est ce je trouve ça bien? Non évidemment.
Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, pour beaucoup l'animal en général est un "sous-être", mais on ne peut pas nier qu'un chien au pelage, à l'alimentation et à la génétique "adaptée" peut survivre dehors, enfin c'était seulement là que je voulais en venir.
Après chacun à sa conscience pour soi et franchement moi je ne vois pas refermer la porte sur mes chiens le soir en espérant qu'ils soient toujours là le lendemain, mais je crois réfléchir aussi loin, c'est déjà trop pour certains.

----------


## BOULET60

Pour ma part à la maison 6 nordiques qui aiment sortir (sauf celui de 15 ans qui prefere vite rentrer) jouer faire le fou et les fofolles surtout lorque la neige tombe sauter apres les flocons faire une course avec les copines se rouler sur le tapis blanc gratter tout celà  un moment le foyer canape chaleur s'est bien aussi et surtout les caresses des maitres Jamais aucun de mes chiens sont rester dehors dormir 
mes chats de meme l'ete le siaimois aime aller chasser et rentrer au petit matin  l'hiver il hiberne  je sors pour faire mes besoin et rentre vite au chaud pour me blottir sous la couette nous pointons notre museau lors du casse croute
quelque soit la race du chien c'est la chaleur  et l'amour que peut lui apporter la race humaine en priorite

----------


## lealouboy

Notre très regrettée Huska, femelle husky, ne voulait plus rentrer quand il neigeait.
Elle faisait un trou dans la neige et de couchait en boule en plein vent.
On augmentait les temps de balade et on l'obligeait à rentrer. Clairement on ne l'aurait jamais laissée dehors car on aurait eu bien trop peur pour elle. C'était une chienne qui vivait dans la maison, principalement sur son canapé et, malgré sa race, elle n'était pas équipée (en matière de fourrure), ni habituée pour rester dehors.
De plus, ce n'était pas notre souhait et notre conception du chien de famille.

Les griffons de mon copain vivent dehors sur 6000m2 avec terrasse abritée et aménagée de niches isolées. On a du mal à se comprendre souvent sur la vie d'un chien ( puisque les miens vivent dans la maison) mais franchement, il n'a pas attendu que je lui dise de rentrer ses chiens avec ce froid. Il lui a paru évident qu'ils avaient froid.
Tout est question de bon sens...

----------


## volcane

Bah oui de bon sens, Isabelle je vais tenter de repondre a ton message sans repondre a ton ironie qui me parait quelque peut deplacee. Je suis qq1 qui considere tous les animaux aussi petits qu'ils soient commes mes egales, je les ait toujours fait passer avant tout, et je ne concoit pas la maltraitance. Meme celle faite soi-disant par amour des animaux. Acheter un animal me parait inconcevable, bref oui, je pense avoir ma place dans la PA.

J'ai jamais dis que si j'avais un chien je le mettrai dehors, et en aucun cas je pense que la place d'un chien est dehors, je n'ai absolument rien contre les gens qui gardent leurs chiens meme nordiques au chaud dans leur salon, et les chevaux que je montait a Paris etaient en stall, rases l'hiver avec de chaudes couvertures. Et si les tempeatures etaient passees de 12 a -15 chez moi, je serait la premiere a dire rentrez vos animaux ils on pas eu le temps de s'adapter.
Quand des maitres me disent les chiens/chats sont sales ils rentrent pas chez moi je suis la premiere a m'indigner oui mais : un animal n'est pas un humain, comme un chat n'est pas un chien. Ils ont un truc genial qui peuvent les proteger du froid : ils muent et sans cette protection ils sont aussi fragiles que nous en l'hiver je le concoit tres bien. 
Justement, si un chien aime passer toute sa journee dehors avec son maitre (guide de montagne est un exemple) ce serait bete de l'en priver. Et dans ce cas la, en bon maitre responsable on le protege. Je disait juste qu'une facon de proteger son animal contre le froid, et c'est la meilleure protection qu'il a, c'est de laisser pousser son propre poil de la maniere la plus naturelle du monde. Il commence a pousser en automne quand la lumiere et les temperatures baissent puis en hiver pour retomber au printemps. Le chien n'as pas froid justement (on parles tjs d'especes adaptees hein pas de chiens nus). 

Pourquoi personne s'insurge contre les gens qui gardent leurs animaux a l'interieur et qui leur font faire des ballades de trois heures sans manteaux ca je comprendrai jamais. Parce qu'on en croise aussi des gens dont les chien se la coule douce dans un interieur a 24degres 22h/jour et dont le proprio s'arrete pour parler a la viosine en ballade, le chien frissonant au bout de la laisse. Si tu leur dis votre chien a froid vous devriez lui mettre un manteau (comme vous) il vous dira mais c'est pas un chien de mamie! Et le chien attrape une pneumonie.

Resultat : Si le maitre est consistant, prend en compte la sante du chien, l'envie du chien d'etre ou non dehors, surveille la temperature et surtout les ecarts de temperature, bref fait gaffe a son chien quoi, bah moi ca me choque pas. Les chiens de traineaux, qui font du traineau, les chiens de montagne qui font de la montagne etc. Bah j'aurai pas idee de les mettre devant la cheminee, j'aurai trop peur qu'ils attrappent froid une fois dehors 10h la journee.

Et pour repondre a ta super sugestion il fait souvent -18 ici, ca fait depuis octobre qu'il neige, et bah on a toujours pas alumer le chauffage a la maison, etrangement, j'ai jamais ete aussi peu malade de ma vie. pourtant je passe souvent mes journees dehors. Normalement quand je sors sans echarpes j'attrappe un rhume.

----------


## Odyssée

> y'en a plein qui vivent dehors par tous les temps,y compris en appartement,sur les balcons!
> pauvres chiens...


C'est vrai, y a une rott devant chez moi qui vit sur le balcon par tout les temps.




> Un petit ou moyen chien ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée pourtant on dit que les jacks vivent dans les écuries ?
> je pense aussi que cette dame ne doit pas être finie... ou alors elle a pas réfléchit beaucoup , heureusement que la météo met les dépts en alertes grand froid !
> il a du souffrir le pauvre , je préfère ne pas y penser car je ne sais pas comment elle l'a retrouvé , ça doit être horrible


Sauf que dans les écuries il y a de la paille et pendant les hivers ils ne changent pas ou peu les litières car le fumié garde et provoque de la chaleur.
Ceci dit les Jack d'autrefois et de maintenant sont différents je pense.

Je ne sais pas si cette dame n'est pas "finie" car cela arrive de faire des erreurs (même tragiques), en tout cas j'étais transi de froid je ne sais plus quel jour de la semaine dernière car j'avais marché 1h dehors, et j'avais 4 couches + mon manteau et je me sentais pas bien du tout alors jimagine pas ce pauvre chien...




> Tant qu'il y aura des gens comme toi qui pretendent que certains chiens peuvent rester dehors par tous les temps (pour toi, ceux des pays froids à grosse fourrure, pour d'autres les gros chiens et pour certains tous les chiens), des chiens continueront à souffrir et, parfois, à mourir comme c'est le cas ici.
> 
> Outre l'aspect psychologique que je n'aborderai pas ici (Un chien préfère être auprès de son maître que relégué à l'exterieur et c'est un non-sens que de prétendre le contraire), un chien, quel qu'il soit, souffre du froid et des intempéries et ce même s'il est pourvu d'une abondante fourrure. Si c'est le cas, il souffrira certes moins du froid que s'il était doté d'un poils ras mais il en souffrira quand même.
> 
> Un chien que l'on habituera à vivre dehors aura peut-être quelques difficultés passagères pour accepter de vivre dedans mais au final, il finira par préférer être installé à l'interieur avec une température clémente que de vivre dans le froid.
> 
> Quand aux abris, niches, garages et autres dépendances non chauffés un tant soit peu, ils n'ont jamais empéché un chien de ressentir le froid lorsque les températures sont glaciales.


Bah je me demande comment font les chiens de mushing et de troupeaux alors.

----------


## bizouille60

oui on peut faire des erreurs mais il y a des limites aussi...

----------


## Etno

> C'est vrai, y a une rott devant chez moi qui vit sur le balcon par tout les temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sauf que dans les écuries il y a de la paille et pendant les hivers ils ne changent pas ou peu les litières car le fumié garde et provoque de la chaleur.
> Ceci dit les Jack d'autrefois et de maintenant sont différents je pense.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cette dame n'est pas "finie" car cela arrive de faire des erreurs (même tragiques), en tout cas j'étais transi de froid je ne sais plus quel jour de la semaine dernière car j'avais marché 1h dehors, et j'avais 4 couches + mon manteau et je me sentais pas bien du tout alors jimagine pas ce pauvre chien...
> 
> ...


M'est avis qu'on ne leur laisse pas trop le choix, aux chiens de mushers (comme à tous les chiens de rente -car *un chien utile au travail de l'homme est un chien de rente*-) et que s'ils l'avaenit, le choix, au minimum ils préfèreraient dormir dans le foin d'une grange !!!

Alors OUI, indubitablement, certains chiens peuvent passer les nuits à -15°/-20° et n'en meurent pas... mais indubitablement aussi ils ont froid et les années de cette vie-là font qu'ils vieillissent et meurent plus tôt que si on les a préservés des rigueurs de la vie ! On peut aussi concevoir que ces fameux chiens "très velus parce que vivant dehors tte la journée à la montagne et blablabla..." (donc ils peuvent bien y rester aussi la nuit ??!!!) se contenteraient avantageusement d'une remise avec un coin bien garni en foin et bien isolée, pour la nuit (sans aller leur imposer 25° "pour leur éviter les chauds et froids qui donnent des angines" !  :: )

----------


## borderlife68

moi ma chienne elle defonce les porte fenetre si je la laisse trop longtemps dehors ou elle hurle a la mort lool dc pas le choix que la laissé sur son tapis devant la cheminée ( mais c'est un dogo donc frileu)
par contre les borders eux y s'en foutent mais bon je les laisse pas dehors en hiver, mais l'ete ils sont mieu au garage que dans la chaleur etouffante de la maison ..

après les chiens restent des chiens, ils sont pas en sucre non plus !! je crois qua les surproteger on les fragilise ...

c'est sur qu'il ya des extremes a pas passé mais de la a dire qu'un chien dehors et un chien malheureu faut pas abusé... car la plupart ici souhaite faire adopter leur proteger ds une maison ac jardin et evite les appartes .. (en general hein)

donc voila je veu pas polemiquer je donne simplement mon avis ! ^^

----------


## Taysa

Mui moi je suis pas d'accord, j'ai mon collegue qui desespere a l'idee de savoir ses chiens dehors la nuit il aimerait vraiment qu'il rentre mais rien a faire si les chiens rentrent ils passent la nuit devant la porte / baie vitrée a gnouler pour reclamer de sortie ! 

Pourtant ce sont des chiens tres proches de lui, d ailleurs il a deux males podhales qui vivent ensemble ce qui est assez exceptionnels d apres les eleveurs de la race car chien exclusif et ne vivant pas avec un chien de meme
Sexe bref.... Lui il aimerait qu'il rentre et que les chiens vivent avec lui ils les emmenent partout etc mais non ya rien a faire meme par grand froid les chiens preferent etre dehors !

----------


## Naloune

> M'est avis qu'on ne leur laisse pas trop le choix, aux chiens de mushers (comme à tous les chiens de rente -car *un chien utile au travail de l'homme est un chien de rente*-) et que s'ils l'avaenit, le choix, au minimum ils préfèreraient dormir dans le foin d'une grange !!!


D'accord donc travailler avec son chien c'est aussi une forme de maltraitance dans le sens ou on asservit son chien finalement?
Donc en gros y'a des chiens super doués pour feindre la joie de bosser avec son maître?
Franchement soit j'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire, soit ton raisonnement me dépasse enfin c'est pas vraiment le sujet...

----------


## chupachup

Moi je connais personnellement 215 chiens qui vivent en ce moment même sous la neige à -27°C. Y'en a un qui est mort "de froid" mais enfait cest son coeur qui s'est arrété car il devait être cardiaque. Il y a des gros, des petits, des poils longs et des poils courts, des chiens de races et des bons bâtards. Les chiens peuvent resister à des températures allant jusquà -30°C car ils ont dans leurs coussinets un système de réchauffement sanguin qui fait qu'ils n'ont pas froid. Il ne fait pas faire de l'anthropomorphisme. Nous on a rien pour nous protéger, je suis une frileuse née, je dors en chaussette et j'ai tout le temps froid. Mais les chiens sont beaucoup plus résistants que nous et leur corps est d'ailleurs 1° degré plus chaud que le notre. Les loups vivent dehors, comme tous les animaux sauvages de la planète. Biensûr un petit caniche crée de toute pièce par l'homme n'est pas adapté pour vivre dehors, mais les races un peu "primitives"_ devraient_ vivre dehors sans que ça leur pose aucun problème. Biensûr mon gros bennet à la maison dort sur le lit, mais en balade pendant que moi je frissonne avec mon bonnet et mon écharpe, lui ne tremble pas d'un poils et se roule dans la neige.
Tout ça pour dire, oui la propriétaire du petit jack russel est pas bien fufute...mais faut pas généralisé et dire "les chiens ont froid, les chiens supportent pas" parceque ça c'est faux et archi faux. Les chiens s'adaptent s'ils restent dehors, ils prennent un sous poils hyper épais qu'ils perdent au printemps. Biensûr ils _préfèrent_ être dedans mais ils _surviven_t très bien dehors. Nous on peut leur apporter un confort de vie donc autant le faire, c'est clair, mais ils sont beaucoup plus armés que nous pour survivre aux intempéries.

----------


## leea

Bah les chiens sont mieux armés que nous pour supporter le froid mais c'est pas une raison pour qu'ils dorment dehors, mon chien a une fourrure super épaisse , mais ça l'a pas empeché d'attraper une pneumonie lorsqu'il était en refuge.

ça me semble illogique de laisser dormir un chien dehors dans le froid, même si certains n'en mourront pas parcequ'ils ont une fourrure epaisse etc, je vois pas bien l'interêt de prendre ce risque, y a aussi des humains qui dorment dehors et qui n'en meurent pas, c'est pas pour ça qu'on trouve ça normal. Aprés ça s'appelle de la survie., si on a un chien autant le traiter de la meilleure maniére qui soit. Aprés les chiens qui veulent absolument être dehors, qui ne veulent pas rentrer du tout , c'est autre chose si on a tout tenté pour les faire rentrer, mais je pense que ça reste des cas trés particuliers.

Pour le petit jack russel, la bonne femme mériterait des baffes, même plus " cela arrive de faire des erreurs " :: , je trouve ça honteux de lire ça, on parle d'un petit chien à poil ras qui est mort de froid d'avoir été dehors, c'est de la maltraitance, il lui manque un bout de cerveau.

----------


## balmas

bien sur que le chien est plus "armé" que nous face au froid, bien sur qu'il a subit l'évolution, ds tous les sens du terme, et notamment au niveau santé, endurance..bien sur tout ca..maintenant, les chiens primitifs, ben c'est pas la majorité de nos chiens de famille quand meme..et puis quoi? on attend de voir a combien le chien résiste???

ya des chiens, des chats qui meurent de froid, d'autres animaux, les piafs, y'en a plein sur les routes, partout, mes chats les choppent comme des fleurs, oui les animaux souffrent du froid, il ne s'agit pas de débattre si ils SUPPORTENT ou pas le froid, mais bien de dire qu'ils en SOUFFRENT...qu'ils le SUBISSENT, le chien n'ai pas "heureux" d'avoir froid!!!!!! donc c'est bien a nous humains, normalement "intelligents", de savoir a quel moment nos chiens peuvent ou pas supporter de telles températures.......

----------


## catis

Il y a le froid,mais le chaud aussi,un jour j'ai cassé la vitre d'une voiture dont le chien agonisait dedans à cause de la chaleur,lors d'un concours hippique,après avoir attendu 15 minutes après un appel aux haut-parleurs,j'ai pensé que le maitre allait hurler,mais non,quand il a finit par comprendre qu'il s'agissait de sa voiture et de son chien(on a lancé d'autres appels après  la casse de vitre)il est arrivé en pleurant,il s'etait garé à l'ombre et ne comprennait pas que le soleil avait tourné.Quand au chien ,et bien trempé dans l'eau,veto en urgence avec perf(le veto etait sur place)et je n'ai pas su s'il s'en est sortit...n'oubliez pas que certains font pareil avec leurs gosses,ils les oublient dans la voiture.au soleil..alors le froid....
Je pense que certains chiens chiens sont plus aptes à supporter le froid(je pense aux terre neuve par exemple,chien d'eau capables de casser la glace pour se baigner)que d'autres,c'est clair.et qu'un terre neuve peut souffrir dans une maison chauffée,à cause de sa couche de poils...je ne sais pas si les propriétaires de terre neuve les fond vivre en maisons?je n'en ai pas.Je sais que mes leo ont souvent trop chaud dedans,mais elles dorment dedans quand même.
Sauf les été de canicule,là tout le monde dehors,portes ouvertes...nous avec...il faut alors voir la tête des chiennes,nous veiller toute la nuit,angoissées de nous voir dehors...

----------


## Saigure

Alors parce qu'un chien peut SURVIVRE par des températures glaciales, ça peut aller?
La SURVIE ce n'est pas une vie...  :: 

Réussir à survivre ça ne veut pas dire ne pas souffrir pour en arriver là!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Moi je connais personnellement 215 chiens qui vivent en ce moment même sous la neige à -27°C. Y'en a un qui est mort "de froid" mais enfait cest son coeur qui s'est arrété car il devait être cardiaque. Il y a des gros, des petits, des poils longs et des poils courts, des chiens de races et des bons bâtards. *Les chiens peuvent resister à des températures allant jusquà -30°C car ils ont dans leurs coussinets un système de réchauffement sanguin qui fait qu'ils n'ont pas froid*. Il ne fait pas faire de l'anthropomorphisme. Nous on a rien pour nous protéger, je suis une frileuse née, je dors en chaussette et j'ai tout le temps froid. Mais les chiens sont beaucoup plus résistants que nous et leur corps est d'ailleurs 1° degré plus chaud que le notre. Les loups vivent dehors, comme tous les animaux sauvages de la planète. Biensûr un petit caniche crée de toute pièce par l'homme n'est pas adapté pour vivre dehors, mais les races un peu "primitives"_ devraient_ vivre dehors sans que ça leur pose aucun problème. Biensûr mon gros bennet à la maison dort sur le lit, mais en balade pendant que moi je frissonne avec mon bonnet et mon écharpe, lui ne tremble pas d'un poils et se roule dans la neige.
> Tout ça pour dire, oui la propriétaire du petit jack russel est pas bien fufute...mais faut pas généralisé et dire "les chiens ont froid, les chiens supportent pas" parceque ça c'est faux et archi faux. Les chiens s'adaptent s'ils restent dehors, ils prennent un sous poils hyper épais qu'ils perdent au printemps. Biensûr ils _préfèrent_ être dedans mais ils _surviven_t très bien dehors. Nous on peut leur apporter un confort de vie donc autant le faire, c'est clair, mais ils sont beaucoup plus armés que nous pour survivre aux intempéries.


 ::   ::  ! Ils ont des radiateurs entre les doigts de pieds ?  :: 

Sinon, pour les chiens morts de froid, il suffit de regarder les posts de Mamounette54, c'est à fendre le coeur ....

----------


## chupachup

j'en reviens aux animaux sauvages.... ils survivent et c'est leur vie  :Smile: 
par contre j'ai pas dit quon devait laisser les chiens dehors, le mien est dedans et il aime être dedans, évidemment. Je dis juste de pas se mettre à la place du chien car on est pas foutu pareil. Il faut pas s'imaginer que le chien a froid comme nous. Il a froid oui biensûr, mais bien moins que nous!
Pour le truc des coussinets voici le lien : http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/ne...-pattes_36011/

----------


## itchika

De toute manière ce débat n'a aucun sens, il y a tellement de cas particuliers, oui le chien supporte mieux le froid que nous, oui il le ressent, oui certains vivent dehors, non même les gros chiens ne dorment pas dehors pas -15, oui certains préfèrent être dehots, oui certains préfèrent être dedans, oui certains ont un pelage dense, oui certains ont peut de sous poils, etc... je peux continuer longtemps avec les avis de chacun sur ce post.

----------


## mimine

je ne partirai pas dans ce débat... simplement je pense qu'il faut faire aussi une différence entre un chien qui bouge et un qui reste statique..

Mon berger allemand a une fourrure épaisse et un sous poil dense... pour autant en balade il n'a pas l'air d'avoir froid tant qu'on bouge.
Dès qu'on s'arrête on voit qu'il commence à se geler.

Il me semble (à confirmer) que les chiens de troupeau dorment dans la bergerie avec les bêtes non ?

--> quant à ceux qui disent que le chien ne veut pas rester en intérieur, est ce que lesdits chiens ont été habitués à être en intérieur ? est ce qu'on leur a montré que ça pouvait être sympa aussi ?

----------


## Kybou!

> j'en reviens aux animaux sauvages.... *ils survivent* et c'est leur vie 
> par contre j'ai pas dit quon devait laisser les chiens dehors, le mien est dedans et il aime être dedans, évidemment. Je dis juste de pas se mettre à la place du chien car on est pas foutu pareil. Il faut pas s'imaginer que le chien a froid comme nous. Il a froid oui biensûr, mais bien moins que nous!
> Pour le truc des coussinets voici le lien : http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/ne...-pattes_36011/


Ca rejoint les propos de Saigure et je suis d'accord avec elle ! Ils PEUVENT survivre (pour certains) mais de là à leur offrir ce genre de vie heuuu ... On prend un animal pour qu'il vive bien, pas pour qu'il survive en attendant la fin ... Dans ces cas-là, autant ne pas en prendre si c'est pour lui offrir une vie de misère/souffrance ...

----------


## Taysa

--> quant à ceux qui disent que le chien ne veut pas rester en intérieur, est ce que lesdits chiens ont été habitués à être en intérieur ? est ce qu'on leur a montré que ça pouvait être sympa aussi ?

La personne a tout essayer : friandises style os etc a manger sur leurs dodos, gros calins etc rien a faire les chiens veulent etre dehors !

----------


## mimine

> --> quant à ceux qui disent que le chien ne veut pas rester en intérieur, est ce que lesdits chiens ont été habitués à être en intérieur ? est ce qu'on leur a montré que ça pouvait être sympa aussi ?
> 
> La personne a tout essayer : friandises style os etc a manger sur leurs dodos, gros calins etc rien a faire les chiens veulent etre dehors !


d'un autre côté, le Podhale c'est un peu comme le berger d'anatolie hein.. pas franchement casanier  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> *autant Murphy en ce moment il pisse au bord de la porte (parfois il se contente de passer la tête dehors et de pisser dans le couloir* )


 ::   ::   :: 

je rejoins ce qui a été dit plus haut, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils survivent au froid qu'ils ne ressentent pas le froid.
Parce qu'à ce moment, ils survivent aussi avec des demi rations de bouffe quoi  :: 

Je ne parle pas pour les exemples de Chupa, où ce n'est pas un choix de les faire vivre dehors, c'est le fait d'être en refuge. Et tout le monde sait très bien que Diego dort avec sa môman  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> d'un autre côté, le Podhale c'est un peu comme le berger d'anatolie hein.. pas franchement casanier





Oui, le seul berger d'Anatolie que je connais, il n'y a pas moyen de le faire rentrer dans la maison... Quand il l'a fait castrer, son maître a tenu à le faire dormir dedans, le chien a défoncé la fenêtre pour ressortir...
Alors que quand ils partent en vacances, il reste avec eux dans la maison comme une vieux chien de canapé. Allez comprendre. Simplement il semble vouloir à tout prix dormir sur le pas de la porte et garder son territoire quand il est chez lui...

----------


## itchika

Bien sur, parce qu'il ne faut pas prendre uniquement en compte les caractéristiques morhpologiques des chiens. 

J'ai du trainer Dolunay pour la rentrer lorsqu'il gelait et faisait du vent en tempête, elle était tranquilement allongée comme une bien heureuse, ou à vadrouiller dans son parc. Aujourd'hui les températures repassent au positif, j'ai arrêté de me battre. En revanche lle était tout de même contente de rentrer le soir ça tombe sous le sens.

Alors quand je lis "c'est parce que le chien n'a pas appris à être dedans qu'il préfère être dehors" ça me fait sourrire, parce qu'il y a des chiens qu'on laisse dehors alors qu'ils ne demandent qu'à être proches de leurs maitres, mais d'autres qui ne veulent réellement pas rentrer (bien sur impossible de le dire sans passer pour le maitre indigne, si le chien n'aime pas être dedans c'est forcement parce qu'il n'aime pas son maitre etc...).

Et je rajouterais que l'inverse est aussi vrai, certains chiens n'aiment pas sortir parce qu'ils ont été conditionnés comme ça. Et franchement quand je vois des chiens anxieux des qu'il s'agit de sortir, j'ai mal pour eux...

Après je suis d'accord, il y a plus de chiens laissés dehors alors qu'ils aimeraient être pres de leur maitre que des chiens qui aiment réellement ça.

----------


## chupachup

Tout ce que je dis c'est qu'il faut pas penser que les chiens ont aussi froid que les humains. Après biensûr si on peut le offrir une vie plus confortable, autant le faire hihi

----------


## chupachup

::

----------


## Sanaga

*Merci de bien vouloir garder un ton courtois, et d'éviter toute insinuation désagréable; le ton agressif et/ou méprisant n'est pas indispensable.*

----------


## chupachup

> Le lien que tu postes n'explique pas que les chiens ne ressentent pas le froid. 
> 
> Par ailleurs, personne ici n'a prétendu qu'ils ressentaient la sensation de froid comme l'humain.


J'ai jamais dit non plus que les chiens ne ressentaient pas le froid. Seulement que leur corps restait à une température correcte jusqu'à -35°C.
Et vu que tu compares les gens qui dorment dehors aux chienx, j'en ai conclu que tu pensais qu'ils ressentaient la sensation de froid comme les humains.
Cela dit le débat est clos pour ma part et c'est bien triste que ce petit jack russel soit mort.

----------


## Naloune

J'ose croire que tu auras expliquer à cette voisine le pourquoi et qu'elle n'aura pas besoin d'aller sur internet pour un complément d'information, ou que tu auras réussie à la faire changer d'avis. 
On ne va pas non plus se rendre responsable de toutes les interprétations des vérités "scientifiques", et arrêter de les citer parce que certains sont incapables de ne pas les tourner à leurs avantages.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

...Ou de comprendre le contraire, c'est fréquent aussi... En cherchant bien, on fait dire ce qu'on veut à Internet...

----------


## Chinooka

Aladine (grande bleue de Gascogne que j'ai adoptée en mars 2011) a vécu dans la nature à la sauvage pendant deux ans. A votre avis, elle préfère dormir dehors ou à l'intérieur (quite à me piquer ma place) ?  ::  




Plus sérieusement, de très nombreux chiens de chasse vivent en chenil été comme hiver alors qu'ils ont le poil ras et pas de sous-poil, je ne sais pas comment ils résistent en période de grand froid  ::

----------


## loulouk

pas folle la bête :: 
jolie troupe  :Smile:

----------


## delphine07

quel malheur pour ce petit et quel débat .....

----------

